# F70la fuel additives



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Does anyone use the yamaha or other fuel additives?


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2019)

Ring free, ring free, ring free!!! 1oz to 10 gallons.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Sea foam to nonethanol gas here.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I use Yamaha Ring Free every 3rd fill up or so.


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

I used Stabil with every fill-up and that's every time I use my boats. I've never had a fuel related issues. I must give Sea Foam some praise. My 4-wheeler wouldn't start a couple of months ago after sitting for a while. Before doing anything to it, I'd figure I'd give Seafoam a try. I drained the fuel tank and mix 1 gallon of fresh gas with 2 cans of Sea Foam. I pulled the hose off the discharge of the fuel pump and cycled it until I got fresh gas. I tried starting it each day for a week. The first couple of days nothing, then it started trying to start. It would run for about 2-5 seconds. This continued for 3-4 days. At the end of the week, I told myself last chance. If it doesn't start today its time to break out the wrenches. It started and hasn't missed a lick since. Love me some SF!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks all for the experiences.


----------

